# This is what I currently do



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Butlr.com | The Google of Daily Deals

Do not forget to join the community 

.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

are you a web developer? 

if yes...
How can you keep up with that...and those amazing aquariums?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

wow... asking for ethnicity on a website is so politically incorrect and assumptive.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

h_s said:


> wow... asking for ethnicity on a website is so politically incorrect and assumptive.


It's not required so those who feel they would rather keep it a secret can do just that... I don't see the big deal with him asking for statistical purposes.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

belo said:


> are you a web developer?
> 
> if yes...
> How can you keep up with that...and those amazing aquariums?


I'm system architect and Butlr.com | The Google of Daily Deals a preliminary pages for the upcoming project we are working on now.

Butlr will be your personal wise guide and servant in everyday shopping activity.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> wow... asking for ethnicity on a website is so politically incorrect and assumptive.


I doesn't look like a problem for me. We can ask people questions unless they are not abusing. And this question is not abusing, we all have an ethnicity, right 

We collect that info, because 'Butlr will speak your language'. We already see that Butlr will speak English, but what else? What languages should we teach him after that? Getting more info about Butlr's future users will be able to tune Butlr to serve them better.

The second reason why we collect that info is that we expect some help from VIPs. We need to know them better to see what kind of help we can ask then for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I doesn't look like a problem for me. We can ask people questions unless they are not abusing. And this question is not abusing, we all have an ethnicity, right
> 
> We collect that info, because 'Butlr will speak your language'. We already see that Butlr will speak English, but what else? What languages should we teach him after that? Getting more info about Butlr's future users will be able to tune Butlr to serve them better.
> 
> The second reason why we collect that info is that we expect some help from VIPs. We need to know them better to see what kind of help we can ask then for.


asking about someone's ethnicity is so 20th century.

How can knowing an ethnicity of someone "tune" a website to serve them better? That would assume a stereotypical conceptualization of that ethnicity and assume they all like the same things.

I'm not trying to knock the website and the idea of the website but you're on a slippery slope. If you want to tailor it to a group then you should base it on their nationality which you already do by asking for country and scrap the ethnicity thing. A Caucasian of English descent n Canada doesn't necessarily want to buy the same thing as every Caucasian of English descent in Canada. I'm sure that many Italian Canadians would like to buy the same things as Indian Canadians and so on..this site proves that.

...just sayin'


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Did you get permition from Google to use their name like that? I don't think they would approve ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Did you get permition from Google to use their name like that? I don't think they would approve ...


shhh... dont tell them lol

Anyway, the worst thing that would happen is that they file a cease and desist order and he will change it at that later date. No need to jump the gun now.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice design. Are you guys using PHP server-side?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Even application for goverment jobs has ethnicity question

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately that's for employment equity.

They want to make sure there are enough aboriginals, visible minorities and disabled in the government workforce. Another can of worms in there. Being hired for what you are and not for what you know isn't always right.

http://jobs-emplois.gc.ca/centres/definitions-eng.htm

like I said... that's so 20th century


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> asking about someone's ethnicity is so 20th century.
> 
> How can knowing an ethnicity of someone "tune" a website to serve them better? That would assume a stereotypical conceptualization of that ethnicity and assume they all like the same things.
> 
> ...


I see, you think about ethnicity as about race, but it's not just that. It's more general. Lots of people put their nationality in there, some put like 'Middle Asian' or some put country of origin. This is not the same as country you live. That stuff gives us info about native language first of all.

That form is not something you need to fill in to use Butlr. That form collects info about people who will be V.I.P. and will participate in our studies.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> shhh... dont tell them lol
> 
> Anyway, the worst thing that would happen is that they file a cease and desist order and he will change it at that later date. No need to jump the gun now.


Indeed!
That's slogan is cool and we were so excited. We will need to make a new one soon


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> Nice design. Are you guys using PHP server-side?


Thank you!
No, it will be no PHP for now


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> Unfortunately that's for employment equity.
> 
> They want to make sure there are enough aboriginals, visible minorities and disabled in the government workforce. Another can of worms in there. Being hired for what you are and not for what you know isn't always right.
> 
> ...


Wow, 'employment equity' looks scary. And they are serious about that


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, 'employment equity' looks scary. And they are serious about that


they are. It calls workforce diversity and qualification does not matter. This is the reason that you can take half of the workforce out and performance output will be the same.
there is one more scary part of it. managers are mostly hiring people of their ethnicity. as result there are departments were at least 95% of the people from the same ethnicity.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

sig said:


> ....
> there is one more scary part of it. managers are mostly hiring people of their ethnicity. as result there are departments were at least 95% of the people from the same ethnicity.


That's frustrating. And based on their rules, they should hire different people.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm watching this thread, so please don't cross that line


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*It's alive*

http://www.butlr.com/ is finally alive!

Try it if you have free time.

I specially like looking at the biggest discount section. It shows local deals with crazy 98%


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

you should have the ability to browse the site without signing up first so people know what to expect


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> you should have the ability to browse the site without signing up first so people know what to expect


You right, I don't like that as well. But investors need numbers, number of registrations first of all.


----------

